

AIs Have Mastered Chess. Will Go Be Next? (TL;DR: Still Not.) - r-u-serious
http://spectrum.ieee.org/robotics/artificial-intelligence/ais-have-mastered-chess-will-go-be-next

======
r-u-serious
Interesting read about the approach of using Monte-Carlo tree search, though.

